# jerry howell tm-6 ignition



## jonesie (Nov 20, 2010)

i finally got my powerhouse up and running. got a new coil from allen howell and i did have to replace the tip42 power transister also and i did the other one as well.when i got the new coil allen told me that the maker said they would run better with a 1k resister inline with the spark plug. i put in a 1k 3amp resister and now a get a real good spark. i am also using a 6volt 4amp small 4 wheeler wet cell battery , i now get a spark that will jump a good 1/4 in, and is a good blue. i have run the engine for a total of about an hr, and it runs great, also it is now getting good bounce , as it is getting seated in.will post pics soon and also a video when i get a new video camera. posted this here for the resister tip and the bad exciter coil that i had to start with.i am running it on premium coleman fuel and using 50/50 mystery oil and syn. oil. jonesie


----------



## cfellows (Nov 20, 2010)

Lookin forward to the pictures and video. I have the plans for that engine and hopefully will get around to building it one day.

Chuck


----------



## 2manyhobbies (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Jonesie

I would like to see a video of your's running too! I built the powerhouse as my first engine!

Brad


----------



## jonesie (Dec 9, 2010)

sorry but right now i do not have a video cam. to do a video, but by christmas i will, i have still pics. but have not tried to post them yet never done it before sorry. it is a good runner once i got the coil and transister replaced with new. pic. will be soon jonesie


----------

